# Graduates From Pakistan Going To Canada To Practice



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello, i am a first year MBBS student in Punjab Province (Pakistan). I was wondering if any of you guys are planning to practice in Canada. I mean i heard it is next to impossible to get to practice there. And thats the only reason i am doing MBBS is to work in Canada as a doctor. It has always been a dream of mine.
If any of you could share your experience or your relatives who work there or maybe someone who tried to get their license but couldnt. I just wanna know my chances.
Thanks.


----------



## potterhead (Nov 27, 2008)

they have quotas for foreign students, the whole province of Alberta has like 9 seats, with like only 1 gen surgery spot.
a way to bypass this is to specialize in ireland and then apply for fellowship in canada.


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

How is specializing in Ireland going to help me?
Oh i and i am from Alberta btw. 
Thanks alot.


----------



## potterhead (Nov 27, 2008)

canada recognises their qualification. accreditation with the royal college, maybe. don't know the specifics.


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh ok so i would have a greater chance of getting a job in canada right?


----------



## potterhead (Nov 27, 2008)

getting residency in ireland is very easy. they even accept our house job (internship), so we get exempted from PRES. you've far better chances of practicing in canada if you go through ireland.
while if you apply for residency directly, you've to clear 3 exams, the MCCEE(?). and even after that, they have this weird aggregate system, where one gets to compete with candidates from the past 3 years, and that further dilutes the chances of scoring a spot.


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Ohhh ok i get it now but if it was that easy wouldnt everyone be doing it from ireland? Or people just dont know about it? Im sorry if my question is dumb. Do u know someone who has done this?


----------



## potterhead (Nov 27, 2008)

canada doesn't offer much to IMGs because of limited seats so only canadian residents opt for canada. also yeah, i don't think many people know about that. 
i only got to know about this because my sister-in-law is going through all this hassle of residency in canada.

- - - Updated - - -

and no, i don't know anyone who went through ireland.


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## potterhead (Nov 27, 2008)

no problem. all the best. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raima hashmi (Jan 3, 2017)

Do you know anything about fellowship in Canada after doing residency from states and whether they let you practice post fellowship


----------

